# Adventures in Odessey



## Reformingstudent (Jun 3, 2008)

Listening to AiO now and think it's funny how they are mocking the so called Positive attitude gospel of Joel Osteen.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 4, 2008)

Which episode is that in? I am an old AIO fan. I have owned most of the 40 some volumes of Cd's and Tapes. My whole family loves them.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 4, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Which episode is that in? I am an old AIO fan. I have owned most of the 40 some volumes of Cd's and Tapes. My whole family loves them.



A-is for attitude. We listen to AiO every night with our son Alex. He loves the shows. Also likes Down Gilead Lane and Paws & Tails. We were lost when didn't have Internet last summer. Lot better than TV. Makes me wish I had this when I was his age.


----------

